# 2 of my female discus spawned together last night - epic fail



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Sooooo last night my alenquer and turquoise spawned together (first time I have ever seen either spawn)....at first I was excited until I noticed they were both laying eggs!!!! Spawning fail!!!
How do I tell them gently that they are doing it wrong hahaha!!!
Its heartbreaking as they have been very successful guarding the eggs against pleco / rainbow / gourami attacks for nearly 24 hours...but the eggs are slowly turning white and its only a matter of time until they are munched.
I have thought for a while I have been short of males in my tank, this kinda confirms my theory.....

:/


----------

